# JaxEnter: "Mit welcher Sprache wollen Sie sich 2012 etwas intensiver beschäftigen?"



## Landei (14. Feb 2012)

Interessante Umfrage bei JaxEnter (also hauptsächlich unter Java-Entwicklern):



> Scala (23%)
> Groovy (15%)
> JavaScript (10%)
> Clojure (6%)
> ...



Welche Sprache Java-Entwickler 2012 lernen wollen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Feb 2012)

Hättest ja mal dem Thread eine Umfrage hinzufügen können, mit den gleichen Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Wäre sicher auch interessant gewesen.

Ob ichs tun werde ist so eine Sache, aber das hier könnte ich mir für 2012 vorstellen: 
Go würde mich schon ungemein reizen.
mein nächste Sprache in der Liste wäre wohl Xtend


----------



## Dingels (15. Feb 2012)

Die ersten drei Plätze spiegeln auch meine Interessen wider. Nachdem ich mich ein wenig in Scala eingelesen hatte, hab ich es aber doch sein lassen. Hauptgrund: Die Dokumentation der Standard Library und der meisten für mich relevanten externen Bibliotheken ist einfach nur grottig schlecht, und das bei einer solch komplexen Sprache. Da vergeht mir jede Lust, mich weiter mit Scala zu beschäftigen. Für mich persönlich ist diese Sprache ein akademisches Experiment, das zeigt, was möglich ist. Sollten Odersky & Co wirklich planen, Scala für den Otto Normalprogrammierer attraktiv zu machen, dann sollten sie an erster Stelle an der Dokumentation ansetzen.


----------



## Landei (15. Feb 2012)

Wann hast du das letzte mal in die Scala-Doku geschaut? Ich wünschte mir, Java hätte sowas zu bieten. 

Der Oberhammer wäre sowas wie Haskells Hoogle: Gewünschte Signatur eingeben, Methode finden (Namen gehen natürlich auch).


----------



## Dingels (15. Feb 2012)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Wann hast du das letzte mal in die Scala-Doku geschaut? Ich wünschte mir, Java hätte sowas zu bieten.



Ich glaube, Du hast mich missverstanden. Es geht mir nicht um die Präsentation der Dokumentation. Das Layout und die Funktionen, die ScalaDoc bietet, ziehe ich dem JavaDoc-Layout eindeutig vor. Es geht mir um den Inhalt. Kein einziges Package finde ich für den Otto Normalprogrammierer ausreichend dokumentiert. Aus meiner Sicht müsste sich da dringend etwas ändern, damit die Sprache nicht nur für die akademische Elite attraktiv wird.


----------



## schalentier (15. Feb 2012)

If programming languages were cars...

Achso, mein Kandidat: 
* Praesentation: InfoQ: The Kotlin Programming Language
* Zum rumspielen: Kotlin Web Demo


----------



## Landei (16. Feb 2012)

Dingels hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube, Du hast mich missverstanden. Es geht mir nicht um die Präsentation der Dokumentation. Das Layout und die Funktionen, die ScalaDoc bietet, ziehe ich dem JavaDoc-Layout eindeutig vor. Es geht mir um den Inhalt. Kein einziges Package finde ich für den Otto Normalprogrammierer ausreichend dokumentiert. Aus meiner Sicht müsste sich da dringend etwas ändern, damit die Sprache nicht nur für die akademische Elite attraktiv wird.



Ja, die Beschreibung ist oft ziemlich dünn. Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit der aktuellen "Kommerzialisierung" und Vergrößerung der Community bessert.


----------

